# Suggest Good CD/DVD Label Maker Software/Kit For Professional Use, For Around $50 ?



## mfosteri (Nov 1, 2013)

Avery is only good for pc using Word. Not Word Starter, what I have. Looked into the Memorex. Read reviews and discovered that they offer a thousand or more fonts, that's great,  however each font name is lacking any kind of description. So, finding *your* correct font is time consuming and inconvenient. There are a few other programs/kits out there, but haven't heard too much about them. Anyone have any suggestions? This is all startup equip. , so I'm  a little cash strapped. Nothing too expensive. Thanks all...


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 2, 2013)

Back when I was making only a handful of CDs for here and there, I was satisfied with the freebie software that came with a 'CD Stomper' device for properly aligning and placing of labels on CDs. Then a friend suggested I get a printer that can print directly on the CDs. I found a couple of Epson and Hewlett Packard inkjet printers that can print directly on CDs...all for less than $200 each. They are single-CD-at-a-time printing, not high volume. Of course, buying blank CDs and DVDs that are described as 'white, inkjet printable' is the key. Silver-top CDs/DVDs won't take the ink. 

Fortunately, the Epson printers I've bought come with an Epson-supplied program that is easy to use and create labels. I typically use a picture of some kind as a background and then add whatever typed information (any font, any color, any size, etc) on top of the picture.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 2, 2013)

You can also use "Light Scribe" DVD's however you also have to have a LightScribe capable DVD writer.  The advantages are that the label is permanent since it is burned into the non-data face of the DVD and you don't have to worry about printing and aligning a separate label.  The disadvantages are that they are relatively slow to write (about 15 minutes), they are not in color, and they aren't 100% opaque.  I use them from time to time with decent results.


----------



## mfosteri (Nov 2, 2013)

I have lightscribe on my pc, although I've never used it. I recently heard that the ink from the lightscribe can corrupt the files on the disk. That's why I'm asking about the CD label makers. Also, how does the lightscribe work ? Do I need to supply ink of some sort ? It came preloaded on my pc without any instructions. I don't even see it anywhere on my computer so I wouldn't even know how to go about it.


----------



## mfosteri (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip !


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2013)

LightScribe burns (scribes) the label onto the plastic of the disc with light.

LightScribe - Getting Started


----------



## SCraig (Nov 2, 2013)

mfosteri said:


> I have lightscribe on my pc, although I've never used it. I recently heard that the ink from the lightscribe can corrupt the files on the disk. That's why I'm asking about the CD label makers. Also, how does the lightscribe work ? Do I need to supply ink of some sort ? It came preloaded on my pc without any instructions. I don't even see it anywhere on my computer so I wouldn't even know how to go about it.





KmH said:


> LightScribe burns (scribes) the label onto the plastic of the disc with light.
> 
> LightScribe - Getting Started



As Keith said, it burns the text / image / whatever you want to use onto the non-data side of the disk.  It does not use ink at all, however you do have to use LightScribe-compatible DVD's.  I have never had it corrupt anything on a disk however I Always burn the label side first before adding data.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 3, 2013)

one thing about printing labels and stomping them onto a cd....heat.i've taken cd's out of my car cd player,and they feel almost gummy.haven't had any issues,but it leaves me wondering.I switched to lightscribe for that reason,not to mention they don't give ink away.Lightscribe discs cost a little more,and take awhile to burn,but that been my preference.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't use labels. Use printable CD/DVDs and a Epson printer capable of printing onto printable disks. 

The stickers labels are horrible and if you do get them centered right in the disk it will cause the disk to not spin properly this can damage the disk and the player. 

As for software to design the label, use photoshop. Then bring your design into the Epson disk printing software.


----------



## mfosteri (Nov 3, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Don't use labels. Use printable CD/DVDs and a Epson printer capable of printing onto printable disks.
> 
> The stickers labels are horrible and if you do get them centered right in the disk it will cause the disk to not spin properly this can damage the disk and the player.
> 
> As for software to design the label, use photoshop. Then bring your design into the Epson disk printing software.





I went to the links you gave and I didn't see anything about disk printing abilities. A couple of them were just small label printers, not CD. And the Epson printer link supplied said nothing about CD printing as well.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 3, 2013)

...google "cd printer"


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 3, 2013)

mfosteri said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use labels. Use printable CD/DVDs and a Epson printer capable of printing onto printable disks.
> ...



Umm I didn't post any links. 

But like the last post said google it. I don't know what the current model epson cd printers are as I have only had the need to use the optical drive in my computer maybe once in the last 2 years. Many computers these days don't even have cd drives, add to that a lot of people just a tablet or smartphone instead of computers these days. 

Digital delivery is so much easier and cheeper.


----------



## AceCo55 (Nov 4, 2013)

Have a look at "Acoustica" and see if it meets your needs ... $21.95 for download ...  $32.95 for boxed version.
I have used it for a couple of years now. Easy but flexible.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 4, 2013)

Putting a paper label on a CD, especially one you are selling to a customer is a recipe for disaster if not a law suit.  Read the user guide from any CD Player and they tell you not to use paper labels on a CD.  They can come loose, unbalance the CD, peel when being used and wreak all kinds of havoc.  Label comes loose it can damage the read head, stick to the inside of the CD player, and if unbalanced it can even cause a CD to shatter inside the player since the newer players have tremendous spin speeds for high speed reading capabilities.  

Epson Stylus Photo R2880 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.   Read the printable media section. Then download the user manual.


----------

